# Derrick's Self Defense Training Video



## MA-Caver (Jun 29, 2007)

Found another one on College Humor dot com. 
This guy makes his own Self-defense videos. 
He definitely understands "wrist-control" ... and something else. 

A little obsessed with crack addicts mugging him though. But "it's real life situations". http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1724483


----------



## Kacey (Jun 29, 2007)

I've seen that one before... it's a bit... uh... unusual.


----------

